
RPG JS: Javascript RPG (as in dragons) framework - inanedrivel
https://github.com/RSamaium/RPG-JS
======
kevingadd
It's really cool to see that users of rpg maker xp can import their work.
Unfortunately, using the rpg maker xp graphics for a web game is a violation
of the license agreement the art is provided under - enter brain reserves all
rights to the art and the license explicitly states that it is for use in rpg
maker only.

------
Udo
Am I missing the obvious here or are there really neither documentation nor
examples/demos? Because the few source files I opened were pretty much just
pure script libraries.

~~~
MetricMike
On one of the issues, the developer links to them but they aren't linked
anywhere else that I can see. It seems as if the demo is pretty broken,
judging by other issues.

Documentation: <http://rpgjs.com/doc/> Demo:
<http://rpgjs.com/examples/demo.php>

~~~
dpcan
It's actually linked to right at the top of the main github page.

------
iambot
a README on the repro would be nice... #justsaying

------
evo_9
This is really slick for an alpha - great job!

So testing it a bit I get a lockup in Chrome when I'm in the cave fiddling
with the rocks.

And for kicks I tried it in IE9, no go. Which version of IE works right now -
8 only?

Again though, incredible job, and for an Alpha, wow impressive!

------
d0m
Check: <http://rpgjs.com> It looks really great. I've played it to the cave..
but it somewhat bugged when I moved the rock and didn't felt like starting
over ;(

~~~
baxter
Yeah, just encountered the same problem.

------
weixiyen
I was able to save the girl. You can reset the rocks by exiting the cave.

Where did you get the music?

How long did it take to get this demo going?

------
tete
Are there open source versions of mapping tools, etc? I know there are clones.
Are they compatible?

------
Koldark
Glad someone clarified the role playing not IBM RPG.

~~~
cskau
..or Rocket Propelled Grenade

------
gcb
What did they used for the docs? it's pretty neat too

<http://rpgjs.com/doc/>

There's no pointers in the source or footer.. other than a link to the
sencha/extjs lib

~~~
cdavoren
I couldn't tell you directly, but it's the same format that the ExtJS docs
themselves are in. I would guess that the ExtJS has some kind of documentation
tool for this sort of thing.

